# When should a boxer be flat footed and when shouldn’t they be?



## Ivan (Dec 27, 2021)

I recently asked for feedback on my footwork on some sparring videos and you all told me that I should focus on staying on the toes of my feet. I have been working diligently on this over the holidays, and have just finished recording myself doing some shadow boxing. Looking back at the footage, I see some improvemeant, but I still end up slinking back into my old flat footed habit. I feel that it would help my progress if I understood the benefits of both types of footwork, and in which situations it should be applied?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 27, 2021)

It is easier to see with kyokashin. As they loose points for flinching. 





But you want to be flat footed where you need to hold a structure. So they come at you and you are like nope not having this and you dig in and throw back. 

Or they are super elusive and you decide to just grind towards them. 

And you be on toes when you want to move, chase angles and be deceptive.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Dec 27, 2021)

drop bear said:


> It is easier to see with kyokashin. As they loose points for flinching.


It looks like they also lose points for blocking?


Ivan said:


> I feel that it would help my progress if I understood the benefits of both types of footwork, and in which situations it should be applied?


Drop bear brought up a couple of good situational points.  In addition to this, I think a big part of it is one's individual style.  I've seen boxers and karate-ka be successful with both, but their footwork has to be matched to their individual striking style (and perhaps their durability as well - see above post).  I'm most comfortable in the middle ground of the footwork spectrum.  Others may work best elsewhere on the spectrum.  But its always good to have a variety of footwork in your skill set.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 27, 2021)

Ivan said:


> I understood the benefits of both types of footwork, and in which situations it should be applied?


Don't make it too difficult.  When you have your weight on your toes most of the time then you know you are fighting on your toes.  When your weight is spread evenly on the sole of your feet then you know you are fighting flat foot.

Flat foot is for stability
On your toes is for mobility.   

You should move in between the two as needed.  One shouldn't always be on.  This is how you should see the two where they are on the opposite ends.  This is how it would look for Punching.

*Flat foot *(stronger power. short range mobility)*  <----------|---------> On toes *(lighter power, long range mobility)

There is nothing wrong with fighting flat footed as long as you aren't dragging your feet.  This is fighting flat foot.  Notice, he's not dragging the foot.





This is fighting on your toes. (guy in red)


----------

